# Blood test. Need help reading.



## hogs4us2 (May 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm going to post my blood test results right below this........ I wanted to post on in color so it would be easier for you to read and note my concerns.

just a little bit of information about me. I am a white 46-year-old male. I work out. About 4 to 5 days a week. No health problems started HRT treatment two months ago.

The first month I did 100 mg per week, split up into two 50 mg doses, and had blood work done and saw very little to no results in my testosterone level.

So the second month, I upped my dosages to 200 mg per week, split up into two 100 mg doses each week ................ and I just got my blood test results back and I'm a little concerned.


I have not been taking any other medications with my testosterone injections because I've read on this board, It's better to start off with one drug, and see how your body reacts and then add drugs as necessary.

Any feedback or input would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## hogs4us2 (May 27, 2013)

*Test Name*

*Results*​
*Units*​
*FLAG*​
*Reference Ranges*​*CBC WITH DIFFERENTIAL /PLATELET*
WBC

8.3​
x10E3/uL​
4.0-10.5​RBC

5.15​
x10E3/uL​
4.14--5.80​Hemoglobin

13.6​
g/dL​
12.6-17.7​Hematocrit

42.1​
%​
37.5-51.0​MCV

82​
fL​
79-97​*MCH*

*26.4*​
*pg*​
*LOW*​
*26.6-33.0*​MCHC

32.3​
g/dl​
31.5-35.7​RDW

13.6​
%​
12.3-15.4​Platelets

321​
x10E3/uL​
140-415​Neutrophils

58​
%​
40-74​Ltmphs

32​
%​
14-46​Monocytes

7​
%​
13-Apr​EoS

3​
%​
0-7​Basos

0​
%​
0-3​Neutrophils (Absolute)

4.7​
x10E3/uL​
1.8-7.8​Lymphs (Absolute)

2.7​
x10E3/uL​
0.7-4.5​Monocytes (Absoulte)

0.6​
x10E3/uL​
0.1-1.0​EoS   (Absoulte)

0.2​
x10E3/uL​
0.0-0.4​Basos  (Absoulte)

0​
x10E3/uL​
0.0-0.2​Immature Granulocytes

0​
%​
0-2​Immature Grans  (Abs)

0​
x10E3/uL​
0.0-0.1​*Comp. Metabolic Panel (14)*
Glucose, Serum

77​
mg/dl​
65-99​BUN

23​
mg/dl​
24-Jun​Creatinine, Serum

1.01​
mg/dl​
0.76-1.27​eGFR  If NonAfrican Am

89​
ml/min/1.73​
>59​eGFR  If African Am

103​
ml/min/1.73​
>59​*Bun/Creatinine Ratio*

*23*​
*High*​
*9--20*​Sodium, Serum

137​
mmol/L​
134-144​Potassium, serum

5​
mmol/L​
3.5-5.2​Chloride, serum

101​
mmol/L​
97-108​Carbon dioxide, total

24​
mmol/L​
20-32​Calcium, serum

9.3​
mg/dl​
8.7-10.2​Protein, total, serum

7​
g/dL​
6.0-8.5​Albumin, Serum

4.4​
g/dL​
3.5-5.5​Globulin, Total

2.6​
g/dL​
1.5-4.5​A/G Ratio

1.7​
1.1-2.5​Bilirubin, Total

0.7​
mg/dl​
0.0-1.2​Alkaline Phosphatase, S

49​
IU/L​
25-150​AST  (SGOT)

32​
IU/L​
0-40​A LT (SGPT)

28​
IU/L​
0-44​*Testosterone, Free/Tot Equilib*
Testosterone, Serum

863​
ng/dl​
348-1197​*Testosterone, Free*

*22.35*​
*ng/dl*​
*High*​
*5.00-21.00*​%  Free Testosterone

2.59​
%​
1.50-4.20​*Luteinizing Hormone (LH), S*
*LH*

*<0.2*​
*mIU/mL*​
*Low*​
*1.7-8.6*​*FSH, Serum*
*FSH*

*0.2*​
*mIU/mL*​
*LOW*​
*1.5-12.4*​*Estradiol*
*Estradiol*

*52.4*​
*pg/mL*​
*7.6-42.6*​


----------



## hogs4us2 (May 27, 2013)

Bump..........


----------



## Popeye (May 27, 2013)

Everything looks pretty normal or just barely out of range. 

Test looks good, estradiol is a bit high but nothing to be concerned about. LH and FSH are going to be shutdown from the exogenous test so that is normal also.

How do you feel?


----------



## hogs4us2 (May 27, 2013)

Popeyes, thanks for the feed back!


----------



## creekrat (May 27, 2013)

Ditto with what Popeye said. What were you worried about?  More important is how do you feel?


----------



## DF (May 27, 2013)

Yup, looks good.


----------



## hogs4us2 (May 27, 2013)

Thanks so much guys! I get more accurate advice here then I do from my Doctor.

My concerns was the high and low areas noted on the blood test not knowing for sure what each line item really meant.

What about my Bun/Creatinine ratio.... It shows to be high.....what exactly is this?

Again let me say a very big thanks to all who have respond to my post I really look to this board for guidance.


----------



## DF (May 27, 2013)

Just from working out your bun/creatine will be high.  Not a big deal.


----------



## hogs4us2 (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Dfeaton, 

I noticed on my blood test that my MCH was low.... What exactly is this?


----------



## DF (May 27, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mean_corpuscular_hemoglobin

It's marginal low.  No need to worry about it.


----------



## Cashout (May 29, 2013)

Looks fine no reason for concern in any regard.


----------



## hogs4us2 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Cashout,

How long should I wait before doing blood test again?

P.S....I took your advice on treating my acne as I had cronic acne growing up.....long story short i'm not having any acne problems what so ever.


----------



## Cashout (May 29, 2013)

At this point you've got a pretty good baseline established.  

I would leave your protocol "as is" - i.e. 200 mgs per week split into two shots one on Mon AM and one on Thurs PM. Test again in about 6 weeks.

Also, now is the time to start to focus on your diet. Small steps to see what type of fine tuning you can get out of that now.

How are you feeling?



hogs4us2 said:


> Thanks Cashout,
> 
> How long should I wait before doing blood test again?
> 
> P.S....I took your advice on treating my acne as I had cronic acne growing up.....long story short i'm not having any acne problems what so ever.


----------

